# Invisible Man Build



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Work has gotten in the way in recent weeks, but now back at the bench. Here's a few in progress shots. More soon.


----------



## ShadOAB (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks 1/1 scale!

Good job!


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Wild Turkey? NASA? Second mouse gets the cheese? 

Excellent detailing!!!!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks guys, I still have the bookcase and all the remaining glassware and books to paint and detail and some work on the figure. More pictures soon.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

WOW!! Just when you think you've seen it all, huh??!! FANTASTIC job!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wayne


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You have to prioritize! What's more important, work or modeling? You can always work _after_ your modeling chores are done young man.

Oh, your model...mind boggling!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Dad !


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

Talk about an eye for detail!!! And the talent to do it!! Out...Stand...Ing :thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

excellent work ! 
hb


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Wow. Excellent detailing! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ooooohhhhh! thanks for sharing.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Repeating what others have said - that is incredible detailing! The broken bottle is especially nice. Looking forward to seeing more progress shots.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

FABULOUS work, sir! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's just super! I'd love to see a wider shot showing more of the pieces in place.:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Love that nameplate too!


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent work so far... :thumbsup: I can't wait to see the finished piece. 

RK


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

*Clear Seams*

:wave:Mr Ducta:

I am totally in awe of your workmanship. I just got this kit from my LHS last Friday. An excellent kit to be sure, however I am very intimidated by the clear parts. Can you share how you worked with eliminating the seams on the clear parts?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Folks, I want to clear up one misconception, I did not eliminate the seems on the clear parts. I minimized the visibility of them, but did not eliminate them. I used watch crystal cement to assemble and Future to help hide the seems. Believe me they are still there in all their hidious glory.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Amazing work!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Ductapeforever,

AWESOME work and detail! Love the items on the table and how you made everything smaller to scale! The broken glass...great execution!

Can't wait to see more of your finished kit!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Will have more shots soon, got too many things on the bench being built at the same time , consignment pieces take priority.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...great job on the details. The book is very impressive as is the broken bottle. Be sure and post the finished thing!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey all, I'm new here, so cut me some slack if I screw something up. I haven't built anything since I was a kid, but the new I.M. kit got me inspired to give it a go. And seeing Ductapeforever's work really got me excited. So nice. 

Well, here's my work in progress. Tell me what you think.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Welcome Alex :wave: If you haven't built anything since you were a kid then the kid in you must be awfully proud right now...because I think it looks Great:thumbsup:...The detail on the glassware and hand print on the medical papers are outstanding...the melted wax on the bottle and your color scheme on the books is also very impressive...Where did you get that cool carpet...I'd love to see your finished product ...More Pix please !
Mcdee


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

Mcdougall, thanks so much. It's been a bit nerve-wracking, but I am pleased with the way it's turning out. The carpet came from a hobby shop in Studio City, CA, called 'Kit-Kraft'. I tried a few different things with the sculpted carpet, but just wasn't happy with it. Kit-Kraft has a nice selection of doll-house carpets, which, if you can believe it, actually come from Turkey. I picked one, soaked it in some tea, and I might still do a bit more to scuff it up or stain it. 

I'll put up more pics as time goes on.

Thanks again for the kind words.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Well it's really great to have you aboard....again... welcome and I look forward to more pictures and posts:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Alex,
Fantastic Job. Smashing work on the glassware, impressive execution with what we have to work with. Again top notch. Glassware is the only shortfall in the kit I found, but no other way to tackle them.
Herb


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

Herb, thank you for your feedback. Yeah, after building the bookcase I went right into the jars and bottles, and I hoped there was some magic way to make the seams invisible, but no. Plus, I was pretty shaky at first when it came to applying the glue, and that didn't help. I did use Future, but as you know that only does so much.

How does the watch crystal cement work? Sounds really interesting, and the results certainly look impressive. Can you say a bit more about it?

Brent.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Brent,
Watch Crystal Cement is a specialized jewelry cement used to mount stones in ring settings, set watch crystal faces and drys absolutely clear, and ROCK hard and can be polished. It doesn't fog either clear styrene or glass. It is available through Micro Mark tools and many places on the internet.
Herb


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Alex DeLarge said:


> Yeah, after building the bookcase I went right into the jars and bottles, and I hoped there was some magic way to make the seams invisible, but no. Plus, I was pretty shaky at first when it came to applying the glue, and that didn't help. I did use Future, but as you know that only does so much.


They look clear as an unmuddied lake, Alex. As clear as an azure sky of deepest summer. Real 'orrorshow!


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

Zorro said:


> They look clear as an unmuddied lake, Alex. As clear as an azure sky of deepest summer. Real 'orrorshow!


:lol:

It was a rather intolerable pain in the head, brother. _Sir_, I mean.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Brent,
> Watch Crystal Cement is a specialized jewelry cement used to mount stones in ring settings, set watch crystal faces and drys absolutely clear, and ROCK hard and can be polished. It doesn't fog either clear styrene or glass. It is available through Micro Mark tools and many places on the internet.
> Herb


Where's my time machine? That stuff sounds terrific, thanks.

Next time.....


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ductape, my girlfriend would like to know if you can put watch crystal cement over the top of a stone in a ring to seal it in.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Not sure about on top of a stone, I know it is used to seat them.( "Damn it Jim, I'm a modeler not a Jeweler!") LOL!


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Alex - looks great! I'm awed by the fine work you and others are putting into the kit!
Ductape - when will you be posting more pics?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Sometime soon, as I have some consignment pieces I am working on for clients. Paying customers come first! Sorry.


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Ductapeforever said:


> Not sure about on top of a stone, I know it is used to seat them.( "Damn it Jim, I'm a modeler not a Jewler!") LOL!


If James' girlfriend tries it and loses the stone, can we blame you?

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Chris, ya nut!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks James, I'm glad someone noticed!!:wave:

Chris.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Anytime, pal! :wave:


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I defer any and all questions to a certified jeweler. (My attorney states we take no responsibility.) 

"He's Dead, Jim!"


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Any and all input is, as always, cheerfully accepted...if anything goes awry, 'tis on my head...


----------

